# Green Banded Goby been spotted?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Curious if anyone has seen any of these available in the GTA very recently?

Green Banded Goby (Elacatinus multifasciatum)
Liveaquaria link: Here

Also if anyone has seen any Neon Gobies in yellow instead of the normal Blue locally?

Thanks


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I believe reef aquatica has gold cleaner gobies right now... I bought a sharknose cleaner goby there a couple of weeks ago and they still have the golds on the website, bit it's by appointment only. Sorry, I don't know about the green banded goby.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

Have gold band neon goby, sharknose neon goby in stock

blue neon goby coming in mid-week 

green banded goby - can be special order 

Also have tank raised aussie yellow assessor 

All captive bred


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Reef_Aquatica said:


> Have gold band neon goby, sharknose neon goby in stock
> 
> blue neon goby coming in mid-week
> 
> ...


On my way to see you later this afternoon (already contacted you)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

SUM is getting in some green banded gobies for me not this weekend but next. Give Ken a call and I'm sure he can get some more.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

teemee said:


> SUM is getting in some green banded gobies for me not this weekend but next. Give Ken a call and I'm sure he can get some more.


Thanks I spoke to the guys at SUM on Sunday and they mentioned they maybe getting some soon. Got my Neon though from Hubert.


----------

